# Will I get super powers if I wear Ichigo'dress ？



## toylove (Aug 16, 2011)

Will I get super powers if I wear Ichigo'dress ？
I will fight with my classmate next week。
:argue::argue:


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 16, 2011)

I diidn't click.  I'm guessing its malicious


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 16, 2011)

She's back.....


----------



## Glenn (Aug 16, 2011)

Whoa! Eric Brownsville? 

"I spoke with the dawg at pRime...."






"my granddparents beloved radio...listening to the Bobby Filet radio hour.."


----------



## drjeff (Aug 16, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Whoa! Eric Brownsville?
> 
> "I spoke with the dawg at pRime...."
> 
> ...



But's where's your 151 Mo-Hee-toe so you can kick it old school??


----------



## Geoff (Aug 16, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Whoa! Eric Brownsville?



No pink.   Must be somebody else.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 16, 2011)

drjeff said:


> But's where's your 151 Mo-Hee-toe so you can kick it old school??





Anotehr erly version of the mo-hee-Toe. They werent alloud to smile back then. 






:-?:evil::evil::evil::-o


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 16, 2011)

toylove said:


> http://goo.gl/wNqEv
> Will I get super powers if I wear Ichigo'dress ？
> I will fight with my classmate next week。
> :argue::argue:



GIS for "ichigo dress" suggests 2 possible super powers:
InstaWood (tm)
Boooooiiiiiiiiiing! (tm)

Both known to have a debilitating affect on teenage boys and 35 year old computer programers who live in their parent's basement. Secondary affects may be severe chaffing and dead kittens.


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 16, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Anotehr erly version of the mo-hee-Toe. They werent alloud to smile back then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to grab a toke on your new chair.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 16, 2011)

OK, well, I doubt that she will have super powers and we probably won't find out because she is a spambot and has been banned, but it looks like folks are having a good time making fun of her post, so have at it.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 16, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> OK, well, I doubt that she will have super powers and we probably won't find out because she is a spambot and has been banned, but it looks like folks are having a good time making fun of her post, so have at it.



RIP FullerWycliff and toylove. We hardly knew ya.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 16, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> RIP FullerWycliff and toylove. We hardly knew ya.



Think of the majic they could have created together....solar powered....and a mo-he-toe afterwards....


----------



## Nick (Aug 16, 2011)

I friggen love this post. Even though it started as spam.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 17, 2011)

The fellowz gatthered at the station...in order to help out some people. 





Then the wind blew threw:





But we awl made it home for supppertyme!





:uzi::flame:

:argue::argue::smash::smash::smash:


----------

